#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Freebies & Perks >  > Free Course Udemy Course - C++ Programming for Beginners and Interviews

## harshanas

*What Will you Learn?*

You will be familiar with C++ syntaxYou will understand programming best practicesYou will be familiar with Visual Studio and its basic functionsYou will be able to design a wide variety of console applicationsYou will understand Object Oriented Program design

*What are the requirements?*

No prior programming knowledge required!

*the target audience?*

Beginners who have never programmed beforeProgrammers coming in from a different languageProgrammers looking to prepare for interviewsAnyone remotely interested in learning to program




> Link for the course - Click Here

----------


## Medusa

Thank you harshanas.

----------


## harshanas

> Thank you harshanas.


Anytime Premisha

----------


## JudyDavis

Cool! That's great, I also might to add, what were helped to me at the education course of programming some guys, as assignment expert in this subject I turned to them Programming Assignment Help | Online Computer Programming Homework because of busy student life, I missed some hours of this subject. But, I do not regret about that I turned to them several times. At the same time during the month I was able to complete two projects. My teachers were very glad about my finished work. And in my turn, I was pleased with the fact that I asked for help these team! They did all my tasks before the deadlines was over. So I was very appreciated them for it. It can help for any subject, if you need it, even if it will be the biology assignment. Just make a note in case emergency help. I wish you good luck in future!

----------

